# Well.......



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

did ya leave any for the rest of us? How was the shooting on opening morning for everyone in ND? Limits of fun were had I'm sure. Lets see them brown ducks.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Got me a nice pile of coots! We wacked and stacked 54. :thumb:


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

232 views in less than 24 hours and only one silly reply. Lots of lookers,not many talkers :lol:


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

I seriously doubt guys had trouble killing birds, there were a ton of hunters around, the pond near me got jumped at shooting time, guy sat and blasted at everything for about 10 min., then left without taking a bird. I wonder why a guy doing this would even wait for a season?

I left my goose decoys in the field, took my two duck floaters, sat on my side of that ponds edge, had a sexy amount of birds work, haven't loaded the video yet, but had a lot of birds in my face.

Actually got to work a decent amount of geese as well, wasn't expected as there weren't many there while scouting, but was planned for because of the number of hunters.

Landed a he!! Of a lot more than I shot, but I have found myself caring less and less about shooting at all

Called a coyote in and got to watch quite a show, he was incredibly aggressive and territorial, challenging and scraping the ground, charging a bit more, then repeating, sadly, the one shot I want to make every time came up short.

All in all a day any hunter would have been happy to witness, I wish the guy early on had just come over and hunted with me.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

C4L said:


> I seriously doubt guys had trouble killing birds, there were a ton of hunters around, the pond near me got jumped at shooting time, guy sat and blasted at everything for about 10 min., then left without taking a bird. I wonder why a guy doing this would even wait for a season?
> 
> I left my goose decoys in the field, took my two duck floaters, sat on my side of that ponds edge, had a sexy amount of birds work, haven't loaded the video yet, but had a lot of birds in my face.
> 
> ...


Hey i am also located in grand forks we should hook up for a few hunts my buddy gill has left me high and dry this year because he has finally got a girlfriend and no longer has time to hunt. But seriously if you hunt by yourself and are looking for someone throw me a PM and we will go on a few i am not the **** show i pretend to be haha


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Pleny of birds around. Only managed 3 ducks. My girlfriend was with and wanted to take pictures and see what ducks do when they land. Then I packed up early, since she got cold and hungry. Drove around rest of the day, we saw alot of people out hunting. We saw some snows and blues aready which I though was strange.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

No limits for the four of us, but we still got birds. It was interesting to see the amount of birds that DIDN'T return to a given location the next morning after scouting the day before. Happened both days. Left me wondering just who was giving the ducks the lowdown on duck opener! Loose lips sink ships...


----------



## mbarron634 (Jul 4, 2012)

We had an awesome weekend. Saturday we had ducks covering us from 15 minutes before shooting time until we were packing up with limits at 9:30. We shot mallards, gadwall, blue wing teal and pintails. Shortly before shooting time we had a group of 50 blues and snows land in our spread and feed for 15 minutes before we decided it was time to shoot. Managed 6 snows out of the bunch and 1 blue. We saw 3 other groups of 30-50 snows and blues throughout the day.

Sunday we had geese that didn't want anything to do with our spread, they just kept short stopping the field to the other side of the road. We had a great shoot of ducks though, shot 4 limits of greenheads with 2 pintails, 1 gadwall and 1 widgeon.

Needless to say, opening weekend for a new North Dakota resident was phenominal. We had one hell of a mixed bag of species!
We also saw quite a few groups of cranes. No shots but they were flying pretty good.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like a great way to start the season. :beer:


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Went out Saturday and Sunday morning got a limit of mallards both days and a limit of geese Sunday. We lucked out as the big roosts got jumped both mornings but enough birds were flying to get ours
It was nice to have the birds more plumed than last year! All drakes both days :beer:


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> Pleny of birds around. Only managed 3 ducks. My girlfriend was with and wanted to take pictures and see what ducks do when they land. Then I packed up early, since she got cold and hungry. Drove around rest of the day, we saw alot of people out hunting. We saw some snows and blues aready which I though was strange.


It really isnt strange at all. Shot 5 last year duck opener. And 11 two years ago duck opener.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gooseshredder21 said:


> Went out Saturday and Sunday morning got a limit of mallards both days and a limit of geese Sunday. We lucked out as the big roosts got jumped both mornings but enough birds were flying to get ours
> It was nice to have the birds more plumed than last year! All drakes both days :beer:


Mustve been NR's bustin it..... Hahahaha....oh the irony


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Too Funny!!!!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Gooseshredder21 said:


> Went out Saturday and Sunday morning got a limit of mallards both days and a limit of geese Sunday. We lucked out as the big roosts got jumped both mornings but enough birds were flying to get ours
> It was nice to have the birds more plumed than last year! All drakes both days :beer:


I thought only NR busted the roost's...... oke: .......


----------

